# BenQ unveils two 1080p 3D projectors at CES



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

_*BenQ's New W1070 and W1080ST Projectors Reshape Home Entertainment*_

_Company's Full HD 1080p 3D Projectors Offer Consumers Brilliant Balance of Value and Performance_

_LAS VEGAS - 2013 International CES - Jan. 7, 2013 - BenQ America Corp. today strengthened its leadership position in the home entertainment space with the introduction of its price-defying W1070 and W1080ST projectors. At $1,099, the W1070 provides full HD 1080p 3D projection using the high-end DLP® Dark Chip 3 (DC3) typically reserved for higher-priced models. The W1080ST - a short-throw full HD1080p 3D home projector at only $1,299 - brings big screen entertainment to any home theater regardless of space configuration._

_Built to take center stage in today's media-rich home entertainment lifestyles, the W1070 and W1080ST deliver immersive 3D connectivity from Blu-ray™ players, gaming consoles, and other supported 3D cable boxes, in addition to PCs. The duo supports all the latest formats and standards such as NVIDIA® 3DTV Play™, DLP® Link™, and dual HDMI® to provide even more source switching flexibility. Designed with DLP's DC3, the projectors allow viewers to enjoy razor-sharp 3D content, full HD1080p picture quality, a 10,000:1 contrast ratio for stunningly vivid images, and built-in 2-watt stereo speakers for added convenience. The pair takes the home theater experience to an entirely new level of simplicity and enjoyment at an amazing value._

_Made for consumers without large rooms or large budgets, the W1080ST further simplifies installation and setup by providing tremendous flexibility in projector placement. The W1080ST delivers an image more than 100 inches wide at less than six feet away from the screen, becoming the world's only home theater projector to deliver full HD 1080p quality and 3D so close to the screen. To safeguard close-range installations, the W1080ST features an "Auto Blank" mode that blocks light output when objects are detected in front of the lens. Especially useful for coffee-table setups and other short-throw scenarios, the mode avoids flashing light directly in users' eyes when crossing the projection._

_With a Rec. 709 color gamut, the W1080ST also enables color calibration right out of the box. Users can enjoy projected color images that match film studio and television broadcast standards with no adjustments necessary. Combined with independent 3D color control and the flexibility of performance/color adjustment with three preset modes and two user modes, the W1080ST offers outstanding benefits for consumers who demand big screen entertainment regardless of their room requirements._

_"BenQ continues to bring practical display solutions to the home for the ultimate in big screen entertainment," said Lars Yoder, President of BenQ America Corp. "With the W1070 we have achieved a great balance between cost and performance, while the short-throw W1080ST adds flexibility to place the projector in the front of the room for a large screen projection experience. Our two latest projectors further establish BenQ as an innovative leader in home projection and ensure that home entertainment will never be the same."_

_In addition, the W1070 and W1080ST are ISFccc-certified by the Imaging Science Foundation® (ISF®), a feature that was until now only reserved for higher-priced video displays. ISFccc enables viewers to enjoy a perfectly calibrated picture along with two optimized modes - ISF Day and ISF Night - delivering an unparalleled professional viewing experience. Furthermore, at only 6.4 pounds and with a variety of connection options, the projectors offer added flexibility and are portable enough to take the movie or gaming experience to other locations if desired._

_Beautifully designed, the W1070 and W1080ST also cut costs and energy consumption by integrating BenQ's industry-leading SmartEco™ technology for longer lamp life. In "SmartEco" mode, the projectors automatically adjust lamp power to maximize power savings by delivering the best contrast and brightness performance using only as much light as needed. To further reduce power consumption, a "no source detected" mode automatically lowers brightness to 30 percent when no display has been detected for more than three minutes. In the "Eco Blank" mode, the projectors are capable of power savings up to 70 percent. In addition, the W1070 and W1080ST do not require filters to clean or replace, which further reduces the projectors' total cost of ownership (TCO)._

_The W1070 and W1080ST are available now and retail for $1,099 and $1,299, respectively. The duo makes its debut at the 2013 International CES._

_More information on the full line of BenQ products is available at www.benq.us._


Source: Press Release


----------

